
Show HN: Open Source Boat Monitoring - floathub
https://medium.com/@floathub/open-source-boat-monitoring-7ea8b97c5acd
======
floathub
OP here: We recently released a software package that lets a boat owner
monitor their vessel without any proprietary hardware. It's open source
([https://github.com/floathub/sfh](https://github.com/floathub/sfh)), and the
above linked article is essentially a walkthrough of how to get it working on
a Raspberry Pi. Thought it might be of interest here, please let us know if
any questions.

